# How much feed will I need to get 120 head of cattle through 3 months of winter in Mon



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I just started a ranch and bought about 30 tons of hay will that be enough?


----------



## saskcattle (Mar 17, 2014)

6 to 7 bales per cow is what I been told to get through winter. I have just under 120 and we have been using 130 bales a month but it's been a really warm winter so that number could vary depending where you are from


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

I was told u should have 8 bales per cow but that's so if there's a late spring


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think it's going to be a late spring and right now I have 10 bales per cow because I bought way to much hay


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh ur good for sure always better to have to much than not enough


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Is it bad to over feed with hay because I don't want any to get rotten come spring and I'm going to have some extra bales that I'll want to use up?


----------



## empire (Nov 2, 2016)

You can't overfeed hay. When they are full.they will stop eating. I use about 7 heavy round bales,5x5s, per 1000 pound cow.


----------

